# Weight gain in cats



## RhossT (10 July 2015)

After a disastrous stay in cattery (not cattery's fault) and an attack of stress-related cystitis, cat's weight is down from healthy to 5.5 kilos to 4 kilos. He is skin and bone.
Although he has recovered and is starting to eat more normally, he is not gaining back any weight. How do you persuade a cat who has always maintained itself at a steady healthy weight to eat more? Initially we had to tempt him with anything and everything (vet even suggested milk if he would take it) and that got him eating. However, now any extras and treats seem to be subtracted from the rest of his consumption, if that makes sense, so he ends up eating much the same. 

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Blanche (10 July 2015)

If he was my cat I would offer lots of tiny meals spread over the day. I would leave the best quality biscuit I could afford down at all times. As tins and sachets go off when open I would be feeding human food such as chicken ( thighs rather than breasts as they are more fatty). If you start tiny you can then build up as his appetite improves. If his stomach has shrunk as his appetite has decreased it might be putting him eating enough at say two sittings to gain weight.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 July 2015)

Cat milk is very tasty and much better than ordinary stuff, try some calves liver cooked and raw, some cooked chicken, various canned foods,  of course the most expensive ones will be better. You can feed cats little and often. Treats as well, do not feed catfood for older animals as this may be for less active cats to stop them getting obese. They may eat sardines which are oily, or just the oil.
My cats will often eat pouches twice before 9.00 am, and they have a dish of dry food out most of the day, they won't eat anything that has been lying about.
There are dry foods for urinary problems, available from vet or amazon etc.


----------

